# Can't wait for these to come out..........



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice.......

G.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

A couple of questions Roy. Any idea of case width on these ?? Auto movements ?

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Foggy,

Don't know about the size, but I'm sure these are 17 jewel manual wind.

Cheers

G.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Those crowns look to be really practical and shaped specifically for a manual wind watch (if they are manual). Why do some manufacturers make hand winding watches so difficult?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I expect them to be large probably about 44mm, the movements will be manual wind.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Roy - that is what I hoped you would say









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Out of interest, what's the movement in these?

Given the size, and the dial layout with subsidiary seconds on the left would I be correct in my guess that it's some sort of a "decontented" 3133?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I would think that it will be the Molina Pocket watch movement.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Why don't they just write Panerai on the dial and have done with it.









Only joking.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

All great things are copied in some way, look at music as an example.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Yes,

I suppose imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------

